# Construction bust in dubai



## paulg0170 (Oct 20, 2008)

Its finally come, loads of redundancys, stopped building and shelved jobs.

For how long?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Not for all 
We have a construction company and have just put on more staff.

Sure some projects have been shelved, but others are still on here, in other gulf countries and we have plenty of work in India also.

We are still getting plenty of jobs in to quote.

Most definitely some of the big companies have been hit quite hard- but they also have much bigger overheads and debt.

The UAE has not been untouched in terms of a global slow down ( and this is the case for many businesses here- real estate and construction are 2 big ones that have felt the crunch)

Who knows how long it will last- how long is a ball of string?
I think we all wish we knew the answer to that !!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

gissa job, I can do that


----------



## swilliams (Oct 21, 2008)

It sounds as though things are getting bad for some parts of the construction sector, mainly buildings. This is the case in the UK too 
However if you hold skills which are in short supply i.e. Bridge Engineers I think you will be okay.
My company in the UK is very much still recruiting for the above staff and we also have many tenders to prepare.

Dont Panic.


----------



## linfie (Nov 14, 2008)

I suppose the projects that are funded by private entities will be hit alot harder than projects funded by state. Thus civil works have a better chance to continue than buildings. This is the same in Australia as well. If you're a civil engineer probably you'll have a better chance than a building engineer.


----------

